# Inside tire wear??? WTF?



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

I got 12464 miles on my 06 with 18" ,had the tires rotated at around 6500miles.
Today looking at the inside of my front tires, I notice that both tires on the inside on the tread is worn. Both are worn equally!!! No pulling or drifting issues with the alignment. I can let go of the wheel and it will track straight ahead forever,,always has!
I know with the strut rub on some of the cars is an issue and to fix it the dealer inpart puts positive camber on.
What is the specific TSB?, and do you think I can get the dealer to do it for free!?!? my 06 was built in sept.05,,,
Thanks..


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

Sounds like Radius arm bushings are bad.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2007)

*tire issue*

I have also seen this on tires with low air pressure,, These tires lose A.P quickly. I check mine about every week or so,, I keep them at 36 all around


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Tire pressure is good,,I do too check them regularly,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

*tires*

I just found out you have a 2006,, they changed the front Struts on some of the 06 models.. I am not sure if they made the change at the begining of the production run or sometime after it


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

uhmm,,mine was born on sept. 05


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

Do your tires look like this?










If so, your radius rod bushings and/or strut mounts are bad and you need an alignment.

The strut rub issue is supposedly only on cars with 17" wheels.

More severe pics of tire wear here: http://rides.webshots.com/album/520157103jcDVac?start=28

It's possible you could find a dealer to cover it, but unlikely unless you have a dealer really "in the know" on these cars. It might take a few dealers to find one willing to work with you on it.

In case you missed it, here's my saga: http://gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=12106


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Anyone know if there is a TSB addressing this? :confused What should I tell the dealer to look for?

Thanks!


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

Not as far as I know.

Tell him to look for collapsed strut bushings, leaky radius rod bushings and check the alignment specs (which are guaranteed to be out). The bad thing is, he'll have to know what a good strut bushing and radius rod bushing look like.

Sometimes the strut plate sits a little above the body when the car is on the ground rather than resting on it. That's a sure fire way to know your strut bushings are collapsed. You can also remove the strut plate (with your car on the ground) and look at the strut bushing from the top. It will be obvious if it's toast or not.

There's of pics or trashed and good parts here: http://rides.webshots.com/album/520157103jcDVac


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Well I went to the dealer and got an alignment. The kid really didn't do anything. I asked for a print out and the right camber was -.9*, which is out by-.1* ! WTF I said! and made them do it again and to adjust it to the positive side of the "in range"..well the right rear is -1.9* which is -.1 out of specs,,AND THE REAR CAMBER IS NOT ADJUSTABLE :confused So they checked with GM and I am to bring it back, they are going to check ride height and to some other stuff to see if springs or struts are out...shall see

Here is a print out of my alignment AFTER the second time,,,what do yall think?


----------

